# Its Official



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We cleaned inside and out washed outside of trailer. Dewinterized and checked for leaks. Found one handle on bathroom sink leaking replaced with new o ring as good as new. Put air in tires and spare tire. checked all lp gas appliances working fine. cleaned awning looks good. put in new carpet runners to protect flooring. put our new miracle blades and block in camper. In my opinion these are as sharp as they come.

MOST IMPORTANT Camping this weekend ( shake down) have to try out adult beverage intake.

J mac


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm jealous, I am hoping to unbury mine from the snow this weekend as we are going camping on 4/1 to williamsburg Va. Good luck with the voyage and enjoy the adult beverages.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your dewinterization








Have a great time this weekend!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hooooray







Have a Wonderful Time! :claping:


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Miracle blades???? Something we should all have in our Outbacks?

Pattie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats Jerry!!

Hopefully you've gotten everything straightened out on the hitch set up.

We will also be breaking the OB in for the season this weekend.....

Hey Glenn, you've got the mighty Duramax now, just hook it up and pull the Laredo out of the snow!!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Jerry have a great time
We have a couple more weeks to go yet

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on Summerizing!!!!
If its happeningg in Ohio, PA, & NJ.....it jsut can't be far away for New England!!! (sorry John







)


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes Steve i agree iam going with the set up i have and see how it works. Hopefully i dont loose it going down the road.

We are headed to Versailles in Indiana, I will report back on Monday as to how things went.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

macfish said:


> We are headed to Versailles in Indiana, I will report back on Monday as to how things went.


Versailles State Park is a great campground. We had an Outback Rally there a couple years ago.
Have a great time!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Goldenmom

Yes i remember the rally we were lookin at outbacks at the time and we still had our old apache pop up and sat there watching all you guys pull in we were camping right on the corner to youre left as you pulled in to the small section.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We were there! It was a great time. It was that rally that made Jerry buy his outback, wasn't it Jerry?


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

macfish said:


> MOST IMPORTANT Camping this weekend ( shake down) have to try out adult beverage intake.
> 
> J mac










for you!







for us. Maybe we'll come visit!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Just to make ur day i just had to keep up with the bennetts.

Yes everyone is welcome to come visit. more the merrier


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bobpattie said:


> Miracle blades???? Something we should all have in our Outbacks?
> 
> Pattie


what she said! Miracle Blades?????


----------

